# creating an empty file



## Derek895 (Feb 17, 2005)

I am writing a programme in blitz basic and i'm looking for a way to create an empty file to write data to. There doesn't seem to be a command in blitz to create or make a new file, just to open, write etc to an existing file. Does anyone know how to do this? I have tried saving a blank file from Notepad, but it saves as a text document which I don't want it to.

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't know if blitz is like C but in c if you open a file with write permissions then write to it, then save it should create it if doesn't already exist


----------



## tgo (Jul 5, 2005)

I never heard of blitz basic but if its on linux you can just : touch file and it will do it


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

copy NUL temp.fil

Creates an empty file.


----------

